# Easy Paint Tool SAI Questions



## gewitter (Mar 27, 2011)

I figured that this belongs in Palette Town over the tech forum, but if I'm wrong, just tell me where this belongs.  I've been trying to find a straight answer on the internet or even SAI's site, but I can't tell, and I was hoping that someone who has or had Paint Tool SAI could answer my questions.  Mainly: How much does Paint Tool SAI cost in USD ($)?  And if I purchase the software license can it be used on more than one computer and, if so, how many?  
I would be very thankful if someone could please answer my questions.

Thanks again,
-Me


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

it costs about 50$ I believe but it depends on the currency rates of the day for exact numbers. I think you can use it on other computers, there's something with the email.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/
_"*5250 JPY* (Include tax) per 1 software license.
The product is priced at JPY (Japanese Yen). PayPal will exchange your currency to JPY automatically. "_

Approx $64 USD
 Hope it helps! You can buy it right there in that link if you scroll down.


----------



## gewitter (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/
> _"*5250 JPY* (Include tax) per 1 software license.
> The product is priced at JPY (Japanese Yen). PayPal will exchange your currency to JPY automatically. "_
> 
> ...


 
Wow did it go up in price? I remember when I found out about it, it was $25 USD or something. This was 2 or 3 years ago now though.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Wow did it go up in price? I remember when I found out about it, it was $25 USD or something. This was 2 or 3 years ago now though.


 huh mine was just south of 50$ a few years ago. currency fluctuations i guess


----------

